# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Chat laissé a l abandon dans l immeuble

## Ioko

Depuis une semaine un chat se cache dans les niches de compteurs ,il appartient a une personne de cet immeuble,je l ai prevenue il y a 5 jours elle m a dit "oh merci je vais le chercher"le soir il n était plus la,mais le lendemain et depuis il est toujours dans les niches,maigre et apeuré
De toute evidence cette personne n en veut plus,je ne peux pas le prendre,je lui apporte a boire et a manger mais le gardien va le mettre dehors quand il fera l escalier
Que puis je faire?

----------


## Pepite83

Bonjour, 

Il faudrait que tu contactes une association proche de chez toi et leur expliquer la situation pour qu'ils prennent en charge ce petit chat.

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour j ai envoyé plusieurs mails mais pour l instant pas de réponses
Hier je suis déscendue pour lui mettre a manger et je ne l ai pas vu,j éspère que le gardien ne l a pas mis dehors
Je vérrai tout a l heure

----------


## doriant

avez-vous contacté via fb ? c souvent plus rapide.

----------


## Ioko

Je n ai pas FB
J ai vu le chat hier apres midi,mais le temps de remonter chercher a manger il n y était plus,peut etre qu une personne de l immeuble l a fait rentrer?

----------


## lilou130

je vois que tu es jeune ioko, c'est pour ça que tu ne peux pas le prendre ? 
car l'idéal serait de le prendre de le mettre en sécurité et de chercher une solution parrallèle. 
Pas de spa surtout , il risquerait d'y perdre la vie

----------


## Ioko

Non en fait nous avons un chien qui ne supporte pas les chats et qui sait ouvrir les portes
J ai revu le chat le lendemain mais plus depuis 4 jours et les croquettes sont toujours la,je surveille

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir ioko
je n'ai pas vu ton message , je ne suis pas informée par rescue  :Frown: 
et je t'avoue qu'avec tous nos chats à gérer et toutes les urgences véto  (trois dernièrement ) c'est difficile de tout suivre 
tu as pu voir de nouveau ce chat ?

----------


## Ioko

Non je ne l ai pas revu depuis,j ai continué a mettre de l eau et des croquettes dans sa cachette mais rien,soit il a été mit dehors,soit quelqu un l a prit

----------

